
For TechCrunch, Twitter = Traffic  - boundlessdreamz
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/14/for-techcrunch-twitter-traffic-a-statistical-breakdown/
======
vaksel

       Does the fact @TechCrunch is a suggested account mean   
       you are more likely to report favourably about twitter?
    
       Isn’t it a bit like accepting a free gift as a    
       journalist? They send you lots of lovely free traffic  
       for example.
    
    

this guy is onto something

~~~
sounddust
I don't think it has anything to do with suggested accounts. TechCrunch
figured out that when you write about Twitter, then Twitter users love it and
talk about it. I think that's normal behavior (any story written by a major
blog about HN would immediately get promoted and viewed here, for example).

The reason this doesn't work so much for other sites (writing articles about
Facebook, for example) is because Facebook doesn't have the same meta-culture;
Facebook users generally don't feel like there is anything special about their
membership on the site. Also, sharing outside content/retweeting has not taken
off on FB like it has on Twitter.

~~~
robryan
I wonder how that traffic breakdown would look if they only ever did pieces on
actual news relating to twitter instead of pretty much daily news.

------
TweedHeads
For TC gossip, mudslinging, equals traffic, they don't care about startups or
technology anymore.

I hope they die a slow and painful death.

OTOH, Venturebeat looks promising...

